# Plums, Greens And Cold Weather



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

For the last month we've had some pretty "funky" weather here in North Texas, snow, ice and sleet on a number of occasions.

Just before it all started we had a spell of warm weather, some temps in the mid 80's and with that, my plum trees started budding out. The cold and ice caught them just befor the blooms opened so I thought we'd have another year without plums but I saw today that they are all starting to bloom.

If we can manage a few weeks without a freeze or frost, just may have plum jelly this year.

My spinach, cabbage, kale and lettuce survived the weather unprotected, we've been eating from the spinach plot since Thanksgiving its still going strong, dont expect it to bolt until the weather gets hot.


----------

